# other flavors of lip balm



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I only make peppermint and wintergreen. The wintergreen seems to outsell for me. I didn't really want to get into using any artificial flavors or sweeteners.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

The Bee City people (in Edisto, SC) use cherry. We don't flavour ours, just natural with the sweet almond oil.

-Nathanael


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

orange, cherry, sour apple, and tea tree. They all sell well. Kids go for the sour apple.


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

I've made cherry/vanilla and lemon with lemon oil. I like the lemon way better. I'm thinking of experimenting with my wife's essential massage oils and making a lavander, bergamot, and pine. I might have to try those ones on my self though just to make sure they'd be ok on the lips. They're fine on all my other skin


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the website to the company I use for my soap making. This list is for Flavor Oils. One of these days, I'll have the time to dabble in making lip balms and lotions. 

That Cheesecake flavor oil sounds YUMMY!

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/FlavorOils.html


----------

